# Resident Evil: Afterlife



## Huntergottheit (13. September 2010)

Jo hier könnt ihr eure Meinung zum Film posten die mich interessieren. Es ist der 4. Teil der nahtlos an den letzten film anküpft.

Ich fand den film echt klasse,hab ihn auf englisch im imax geguckt. 



Spoiler



Schade das Wesker das zeitliche segnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab ihn immer sehr böse&cool gefunden






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (13. September 2010)

ICh kenne nur den Trailer.
Ich hoffe das es am Ende nicht nurnoch darum geht einzelne Gegner zu bekämpfen und nicht mehr um Zombies.
Der Trailer erinnert doch mehr an Blade III als an Resident Evil. 

Werde aber den Flim aufjedenfall anschauen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. September 2010)

Resident Evil 1 Guter Zombie Film, Resident Evil 2 Guter Zombie Film, Resident Evil 3 Stark an der Crap Gränze, Resident Evil 4 CRAP


----------



## skyline930 (13. September 2010)

Will da auch rein :/
Gestern Abend kam ja Extinction, jetzt sogar erst recht reinwill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (13. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Resident Evil 4 CRAP



Auch schon gesehen? Oder einfach ohne ihn gesehen zu haben beurteilt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (13. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Resident Evil 1 Guter Zombie Film, Resident Evil 2 Guter Zombie Film, Resident Evil 3 Stark an der Crap Gränze, Resident Evil 4 CRAP



Sowas von 1000% Sign!

*RE 1:* Geiler Zombiefilm mit guter "Umbrella Corp." Story!
*RE 2:* Guter Zombiefilm mit viel Action
*RE 3:* Größter Crap Müll Ever! Grenzt schon an nem Low-Budget Splatter Film! 


Verstehe ehrlich nicht wie man freiwillig für RE4 ins Kino gehen kann. Als echter Fan der Serie wäre ich maßlos enttäuscht was die Leute aus dem Namen gemacht haben.


----------



## Beckenblockade (13. September 2010)

Mmn:

RE1: Mittelmäßiger Zombiefilm
RE2: Schwacher Actionfilm
RE3: Belangloser Actionfilm
RE4: Auf jedenfall in meinen Flop 20 of all time


----------



## Lari (13. September 2010)

Hab ich den 16.9.2010 verpasst?
Scheint ja alle den Film schon gesehen zu haben...


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. September 2010)

sehe Resident Evil: Afterlife1 tag früher was ich geil finde , freue mich schon in 2 tagen gehts los , bin mal mega gespannt auf dem Film alle 3 teile sind echt der hammer


----------



## Huntergottheit (14. September 2010)

vorallem in 3d nur zu emfpehlen


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. September 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Hab ich den 16.9.2010 verpasst?


Ich hab Vorpremiere karte gewonnen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (14. September 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich hab Vorpremiere karte gewonnen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Welches Kino? Alle Kinos die ich kenne haben die Vorpremiere morgen.


----------



## Desdinova (14. September 2010)

Ich frag mich auch, wo der Film schon überall zu sehen ist. Ich bin heute auf der Pressevorführung in München, aber der Film scheint ja schon ne Weile angelaufen zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurzjil_ (14. September 2010)

Huntergottheit schrieb:


> vorallem in 3d nur zu emfpehlen



Sind die Bilder da nicht verschwommen? Oder wurde es nicht Hochgerechnet, sondern gleich in 3D gefilmt?


----------



## Lari (14. September 2010)

In 3D gefilmt.


----------



## Gurzjil_ (14. September 2010)

Danke.
Dann freue ich mich auf eine guten 3D Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (14. September 2010)

Dito, ich freu mich auch auf das Zombiegemetzel in 3D. Und ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr alle habt - der dritte war mein Lieblingsteil. Und ich mag normalerweise keine Zombiefilme, aber die Resident Evil Reihe find ich mega.


----------



## Beckenblockade (14. September 2010)

> Und ich mag normalerweise keine Zombiefilme, aber die Resident Evil Reihe find ich mega.


Was vermutlich daran liegt, dass es keine Zombiefilme sind - sondern B-Actionreisser mit Zombies.


----------



## VIRUS114 (14. September 2010)

Habe ihn mir gestern auch ma angeguckt (geheime Quelle ^^) die Kampfszenen sind mir zu kurz die geschichte zu lasch sonst ok.Aber ins Kino gehen und dafür zahlen würde ich nicht da sind die anderen Teile besser und nur wegen 3D zu zahlen ist ja irgendwie billig da könnten die ja jeden rotz in 3D filmen.Die ersten Teile hatten kein 3D und sind besser gewesen das sagt ja alles.


----------



## Desdinova (15. September 2010)

Vorne weg, mir hat der Film nicht gefallen. Bis auf ein bisschen Eye-Candy hat der Streifen nichts zu bieten was mich fesseln kann. Die 3D-Effekte sind bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen sehr mäßig und was die Handlung angeht, erkenne ich hier nur lose aneinandergeheftete Drehorte sowie ins Nichts laufende, angedeutete Seitenstränge. Was mich dann wirklich traurig gemacht hat, war "The Outsider" im Abspann. Welcher Teufel setzt ein so geniales Lied an das Ende eines solchen Films?

Da das meine rein subjektive Meinung zu diesem Machwerk ist, muss man sich bei gegenteiliger Auffassung nicht zu sehr angegriffen fühlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (15. September 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Was vermutlich daran liegt, dass es keine Zombiefilme sind - sondern B-Actionreisser mit Zombies.



Made my day : D


----------



## Manowar (15. September 2010)

Und er hat absolut recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab das nie anders gesehen..
Ich liebe Zombiefilme und RE zähle ich da definitiv nicht zu. Was aber nicht heissen soll, dass ich RE nicht mag.
Kann mir schon denken, wie der 4. Teil ist (ähnlich wie bei Matrix) :
Mit RE im eigentlich wirds nicht mehr zu tun haben, aber schlecht wird er nicht sein.
Nen Actionfilm halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich schau ihn mir im Kino an und freue mich drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (15. September 2010)

ich habe heute den Film gesehen muss sagen war sehr überrascht ^^ megageil , aber das ende war cool alle gerettet bumms Film zu ende freue mich schon auf RE5 xD , in RE5 muss alice gegen ne Bossin kämpfen mit einer sehr grossen armee genug gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntergottheit (16. September 2010)

hab ihn mir nochmal in deutsch angeschaut da ich einiges auf englisch nicht verstanden habe
sehr geil!


----------



## Deanne (18. September 2010)

Wenn man sich Resident Evil anguckt, sollte man kein anspruchsvolles Qualitätskino erwarten. Will ich einen hochwertigen Film sehen, gehe ich ins Kunstkino. 
Die RE-Reihe ist einfach herrlich sinnfrei und bietet kurzweilige, seichte Unterhaltung. Wer klassische Zombiefilme sucht, dem kann ich eher die Werke von Romero empfehlen.


----------



## Alion (18. September 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Was vermutlich daran liegt, dass es keine Zombiefilme sind - sondern B-Actionreisser mit Zombies.


Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu.
Also ich hatte den ganzen Film über das Gefühl ich schaue Matrix in 3D.
Besonders am Anfang gab es viele Scenen die mit Matrix praktisch identisch sind.
Der Film ist nicht schlecht aber reisst mich jetzt auch nicht vom Hocker.
Auch das Ende hat mich nicht gepasst.


Spoiler



Ich dachte mit dem Tod vom Wesker seid die Umbrello Corp. endgültig am Ende. Aber nein man kann immer noch aus dem nichts 1000 Soldaten rekrutieren die die Überlebenden angriffen.


Eigentlich währe die Story ja abgeschlossen aber man muss sich für eine Fortsetzung absichern.
Kollege hat gemeint: "In 50 Jahre wenn wir beide Opas sind werde dann wohl im Kino Resident Evil 32 und Saw 76 laufen."


----------



## Knallfix (18. September 2010)

Ihr die ihr jetzt sagt "Wow, geiler Film."
Sehr viel besser als Teil 3? Weil der war imo einfach nur scheiße.
Suchen noch einen Film für heute zum gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis jetzt gefällt mir am Trailer nur der APC Song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j1crAIT7UHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Huntergottheit (19. September 2010)

bier und popcorn und freundin her,gehirn aus,und hochglanzballer action genießen xD


----------



## Manowar (20. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Die RE-Reihe ist einfach herrlich sinnfrei und bietet kurzweilige, seichte Unterhaltung. Wer klassische Zombiefilme sucht, dem kann ich eher die Werke von Romero empfehlen.



Danke Deanne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenn man bei Romeros Filmen auch keine Story findet *g*

Ich fand den Film nett. Vorallem war ich auch ein wenig "aufgeregt", weils mein erster 3D Film war. Und ich war positiv Überrascht (auch wenn sie an manchen Stellen damit übertrieben haben)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Action, Ballerei, Explosionen, Zombies und mehrere scharfe Dastellerinnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich finde das Ende auch nicht blöde, dann gibts noch mehr Action,mehr Ballereien, mehr Explosionen, mehr Zombies und hm..ich hoffe noch eine scharfe Darstellerin mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist mir ziemlich egal, wie abgedroschen das dann wird.
Für gute Storys guckt man sich solche Filme nun wirklich nicht an.


----------



## Diclonii (21. September 2010)

Der Film ist definitiv ein muss. Ich war anfangs auch etwas enttäuscht, hab den auf Englisch in Full HD gesehen, luv US release <3 und war auch nicht so vom dritten Teil angetan ( Teil 1 und 2 meine Favoriten ) aber als ich dann Samstag im 3D Kino war omg...
Allein der fetzige Soundtrack hat schön in mein Ohren geknallt, saß gut inner mitte und sehr nah den Boxen im Kino, die 3D Effekte waren teilweise auch ziemlich gut, kp hab den Film ganz anders empfunden und fand den ziemlich genial, so genial das ich ihn mir diese Woche nochmal in 3D anschauen werde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin gespannt wie der 5te Teil wird. :3


----------



## Scharamo (21. September 2010)

Ich muss (leider) sagen das RE Afterlife meiner Meinung nach der langweiligste und schlechteste Teil der Reihe ist... Es gibt einfach viel zu wenig Zobieaktion...
Klar ist der Flim nicht schlecht aber ich hab mehr erwartet.. 

Hoffe das Teil 5 wieder besser wird. Leider lässt das Ende von Teil 4 nicht wirklich hoffen das es wieder mehr Zombies gibt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2010)

kann man den film eigentlich auch in nicht 3d gucken?


----------



## Dracun (23. September 2010)

ja wenn du dir ihn anderweitig besorgst udn auf dem heimischen pc/tv anschaust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. September 2010)

verdammt -.-
aber danke für die info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (23. September 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Danke Deanne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das mag stimmen. ^^ 

Aber ich glaube, im Gegensatz zu der RE-Reihe ist sich Herr Romero dieser Tatsache durchaus bewusst. Abgesehen davon, hatte ich den Eindruck, dass hier und da eine gewisse Gesellschaftskritik bemerkbar macht.


----------



## Manowar (23. September 2010)

Ich weiß was du meinst, aber denkst du, dass es so gewollt ist, wie du gerade denkst? -Komischer Satz..aber es ist spät *g*
Du sprichst z.B. von der "hohe Schicht" in Land of the Dead, richtig?

Ist natürlich eine gute Frage, ob er genau diese Leute ins Licht rücken wollte oder ob es halt einfach nur die Story für den Film ist, ohne Hintergedanke *g*
Aber wie du schon meintest..es ist eine vollkommen andere Filmreihe mit komplett anderen Zielen.
Der zu groß gewachsene, Kaffeeinhalierende alte Mann mag einfach nur Zombies zeigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (23. September 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich weiß was du meinst, aber denkst du, dass es so gewollt ist, wie du gerade denkst? -Komischer Satz..aber es ist spät *g*
> Du sprichst z.B. von der "hohe Schicht" in Land of the Dead, richtig?
> 
> Ist natürlich eine gute Frage, ob er genau diese Leute ins Licht rücken wollte oder ob es halt einfach nur die Story für den Film ist, ohne Hintergedanke *g*
> ...



Ich hab vor Ewigkeiten mal einen Bericht über Romero gesehen, frag mich nicht, wo das war. Auf der DVD "Going to Pieces" kommt er aber definitiv auch vor und es wird über seine Filme berichtet. Meine aber, dass es das nicht war. Jedenfalls kam da auch ein Statement vor, das in Richtung "Gesellschaft, die sich selbst verzehrt" geht.

In dieser Hinsicht besonders auffällig ist "Dawn of the Dead", einer von Romeros älteren Streifen. Schau dir den mal an, meiner Meinung nach fällt einem die Kritik dort am ehesten auf.

Falls du sie noch nicht besitzt, solltest du dir mal diese Box anschaffen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (24. September 2010)

*Auf die Liste schreib* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

An die ganz frühen Filme hatte ich gestern garnicht mehr gedacht - aber ich schüttle gerade eh meinen Kopf, zu dem was ich da Gestern zusammengeschrieben hab *g*

Früher soll er da jedenfalls wirklich Druck gemacht haben, mir blieb es bislang verwehrt, die Filme zu schauen. Ich klemm mich am besten einfach mal dahinter :>


----------



## SilentJay (24. September 2010)

Residen Evil: Afterlife 3D



Spoiler



Nahtlos anknüpfend an seinen Vorgänger überfällt Alice´ Klon-"Armee" eine Umbrella-Research-Facility in Tokyo, die Klone ballern und schnetzeln sich in einem 3D-Gewitter durch die Umbrella-Security und zwingen A.Wesker zur Flucht.
Zeitgleich befindet sich Alice auf dem Weg nach Alaska, mit einer gemopsten Propellermaschine Marke 2-Sitzer und einem Video-Tagebuch ist sie auf der Suche nach Arcadia, einer sagenumwobenen Stadt frei von Verseuchung, und ihren Freunden
aus der Wüste Nevadas. Doch ausser Claire Redfield findet sich an der vermuteten Position nur ein Friedhof verlassener Flugzeuge und Hubschrauber; Claire attakiert Alice, kontrolliert von einem spinnenförmigen Aufsatz an ihrer Brust,
findige RE5-Spieler erkenenn erste lose Paralellen zum Spiel.
Nachdem Alice Claire aus der Kontrolle Umbrellas befreit hat fliegen beide nach L.A.-Hollywood, Claire leidet praktischerweise an einer vorübergehenden Amnesie. In L.A. bemerken die Beiden eine Gruppe festsizender Überlebender die sich in einem 
alten Hochsicherheitsgefängniss verbarikadiert haben. Nach einer späktakulären, aber völlig unmöglichen Bruchlandung auf dem Dach des Gebäudes erfahren Alice und Claire, dass es sich bei Arcadia nicht um eine Stadt sondern um ein Schiff handelt, 
welches die Westküste nach Überlebenden absucht und mittlerweile ganz zufällig vor L.A.´s Hafen ankert. Die sonst so typischen Aufrufe der Arcadia via Kurzwelle sind 2 Tage vor Alice´ und Claire´s Eintreffen plötzlich abgerissen und die Arcadia liegt 
nun regungslos vor Anker. Nachdem sich die Bewohner des Gefängnissturms vorgestellt haben gibts erstmal n deftigen Happen Irgendwas und der letzte Gefange wird vorgestellt, ein unglaublich verstecktes Easter Egg,
Wentworth Miller(Prison Break) hockt in Isolationshaft. Die trügerische Idylle bricht als Alice beim Duschen(nein keine Nacktszene, Milla kommt nicht dazu sich zu entkleiden) von einem Las Plagas-Zombie angegriffen wird, der geneigte RE5-Zocker fragt 
sich warum dieses etwas schneller laufende Messerfutter im Film in der Lage ist wurmartige Tunnel zu graben. Die Gruppe entschliesst sich ziehmlich uneins den Gefangenen zu befreien, da er verspricht einen Weg aus der Situation zu kennen,
er erkennt in Claire seine Schwester und gibt sich als Chris Redfield zu erkennen. Doch Claires Amnesie verhindert eine glückliche Zusammenführung und ein nicht näher verfolgter Handlungstrang in Sachen Misstrauen begleitet die Truppe eine Weile.
An dieser Stelle wird die Gruppe 3 geteilt, Trupp 1 versucht das Militärfahrzeug fit zu machen, diese misslingt und einer wird zum Verräter, er erschießt einen Seiner Leidensgenossen und versucht mit dem anderen das Flugzeug auf dem Dach zu 
stehlen. Trupp 2 mit Clair Redfield versucht das Haupttor stabil zu halten, vor diesem ist mittlerweile "the Executioner" aufgetaucht, der Henker aus dem ersten Las Plagas-Dorf in RE5, warum auch immer der ausgerechnet hier und heute in L.A. 
rumtorkelt.Kurz und knapp, das Tor bricht. Trupp 3 mit Alice und Chris Redfield tauchen in einem überfluteten Teil des Gefängisses nach einer Waffenkammer, werden auf dem Weg dorthin von einer Gruppe Las Plagas angegriffen und tauchen 
schwer bewaffnet im Hof auf als dort gerade das Tor bricht.
Man flieht in den Duschraum und dort durch den Las Plagas-Tunnel, bevor Alice und Claire den Duschraum verlassen können kommt es zum 3D-Showdown zwischen den Beiden und "the Executioner".

Alice,Chris und Claire erreichen als einzige die Arcadia, diese entpuppt sich als Falle der Umbrella Corp., geschaffen um die Überlebenden einzufangen und als Versuchskaninchen wieder in das Unternehmen einzubinden. Geschockt von dem 
Vorgefundenem besiegt Claire ihre Amnesie, man findet die verlorenen Freunde aus der Wüste Nevadas und Wesker.
Alice, Chris und Claire liefern sich das finale 3D-Gefecht mit Wesker, siegen und befreien die restlichen gefangenen Menschen. Wesker hat allerdings seine unglaublichen mehrfach tödlichen Verletzungen überlebt, oder besser der T-Virus welcher 
eigentlich der Las-Plagas-Parasit sein müsste, aber sehen wir das mal nicht so eng. Er flieht in einer Rettungsdrohne und versucht das Schiff in die Luftszusprengen, Alice hat allerdings in weiser Voraussicht ausgerechnet die Rettungsdrohne
ausgewählt die Wesker nun nimmt und den Sprengsatz dort im Laderaum versteckt !?!

Im Abspann fliegt ein Trupp Umbralla-Soldaten auf die Arcadia zu, angeführt von Jill Valentin im lila Bodysuit und mit rot blinkender Metallspinne auf der Brust...welcome to RE5!



Bewertung:
Meine Meinung zu dem Film ist 2 geteilt, positiv lässt sich vermerken der Film zeigt was mit 3D-Technik in Zukunft von Actionfilmen zu erwarten ist.
RE Afterlife fühlt sich beim schauen am ehesten nach einem RE-Game an...nur ohne Rätsel, es ist alles da was man so kennt:
die Suche,die Zombies, die Überlebenden aka Zombiefutter, die Zwischenbosse, die entgültige Arena für das große Finale etwas ausserhalb des eigentlichen Geschehens und die Anspielungen auf zukünftige Ereignisse.
Selbst die Tatsache, dass man in RE Zwischenbosse nicht einfach umballert sondern eine ganz bestimmte Aktion vollführen muss ist eingehalten.

Negativ ist allerdings auch so einiges:
besonders der 3D-Angriff der Klone-Alice-Armee sieht stellenweise arg gekünstelt aus, weniger Slowmotion ist manchmal doch mehr, ja es ist toll wenn man jede einzelne Bewegung in 3D genüsslich verfolgen kann,
aber Milla Jovovich sieht an manchen stellen extrem nach Drahtseil-Marionette aus. Gleiches gilt für den Kampf mit "the Executioner" zuviel Slowmotion, zu unglaubwürdige Schnitte...alles in allem etwas zu dick aufgetragen.

Die Story...naja, wenn man ehrlich ist haben die RE-Spiele auch nur dann Story wenn man sich die gefundenen Akten durch liest, da im Kino relativ wenige hiervon rumliegen...
Was wirklich stört ist die unsäglich schlechte vermischung von T-Virus-Story und Las Plagas-Zombies...im Film gibt es für diese Mutation keine Erklärung, die ist einfach da.
Warum werden die Antagonisten plötzlich von "the Executioner" angegriffen? Wärend Nemesis in Teil 2 noch erklärt und zusammengebastelt wurde, ist der riesige Henker einfach vorhanden.

Wentworth Miller als Chris Redfield...äh...ja...nichts gegen ihn als Seriendarsteller, aber Chris Redfield? nur weil er nen Blaumann an hat und schwere Stiefel trägt, seine Finger aus halben Handschuhen ragen und er mit MP´s rumballert
sieht er noch lange nicht wie Chris Redfield aus. Ja er ist größer als Milla Jovovich und trotzdem wirkt er n bisschen mickrig, man muss den Produzenten zu gestehen, dass sicherlich nicht jeder in einem RE-Streifen mit wirken möchte.
Aber selbst Michael Madsen wäre ne bessere Alternative gewesen und der spielt nu wirklich jede Rolle die man ihm für Geld anbietet.

Fazit:
Wer auf RE steht, Actionfilme mag, 3D geil findet, sich darüber freut, dass in diesem Streifen wirklich nichts geschnitten ist und das Geld übrig hat, macht nichts falsch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntergottheit (10. Oktober 2010)

freu mich aufjedenfall auf den 5. teil


----------



## Haxxler (10. Oktober 2010)

Hab ihn mir jetzt auch mal angeschaut und bin wirklich ziemlich enttäuscht. Dachte eigentlich es ist wie bei Batman. Nach ein paar schlechten Teilen kommt wieder ein richtig genialer, aber da lag ich wohl sowas von falsch. Würde ich nicht so auf Milla stehen, wäre ich wohl nach der Hälfte gegangen ^^


PS: Hab ihn nicht in 3D gesehen, aber das ändert an der schlechten Story ja auch nichts.


----------



## Chakalaker (14. Oktober 2010)

Also ich war letzen freitag drinne.
Ich fand ihn sau geil 
Ich find Resi Afterlife hat den besten Soundtrack und am Ende das Lied von "The Outsiders" fand ich auch genial.
Ich kann den Film jedem empfehlen.


----------



## Manowar (14. Oktober 2010)

Macht irgendwie keinen Sinn was du schreibst? *g*

Der Soundtrack ist von "A perfect circle" und wenn man sich dann anschaut, wie das Lied heisst, dann ist es "The Outsider".
Also Quasi ein und das selbe 

Ich würd mir den Film gern nochmal anschauen..find aber momentan nicht wirklich Zeit.


----------



## Kaputte (15. Oktober 2010)

Habe RE - Afterlife vor 2 Wochen geguckt, nur diesen Thread übersehen ;D

Gesamtbetrachtet ist der Film im unteren Durchschnitt.

Die Story ist ab Teil 3 nur schlechter geworden, nur weil es keine direkte Game-Umsetzung ist, heißt es nicht das es schlecht ist.
Den ersten Teil fand ich richtig gut, der zweite war auch okey,
Der dritte war von Effecten her nicht schlecht aber Story ganz einfach beschissen.
Im vierten sind die Effekte auch okey aber die Story, die Story ey - abhaun.

Sicherhaltshalber sag ich ma - Achtung Spoiler!



Wir erinnern uns, im dritten Teil ist die Erde größtenteils ein Ödland und auf einmal ist alles wieder schick, es gibt haufen Bäume, Seen als wenn sich die Welt in der Zwischenzeit (zwischen den 2 Filmen: Ich schätze mal 1 Woche - 1 Jahr) wieder total regeneriert hätte.

Wenn man in einer Reihe von Filmen die aufeinander aufbauen einen Weg einschlägt kann man den nich einfach wieder total aufn Kopf stellen, wo komm ma denn da hin wenn das jeder so macht?

Am Anfang ja, der Boss spritzt Alice und sagt "Ja hier Mäusschen, du kannst jetzt erstmal garnichts mehr" und trotzdem matcht sie den restlichen Film drauf los als wenn er ihr Vitamin C gespritzt hätte.
Dann das Ende, man extrem vorrausschaubar, dann mit dem Typen, der macht die 2 Kumpanen von Alice glatt, die steht da weil da 2 Hunde stehen, der Boss macht die Kumpanen fertig, dann schafft es Alive erst mit nem Lockerlässigen Tritt die Hunde das Hirn aus der Rübe zu latschen.

Die machen den Chef fertig (Mir fällt die ganze zeit der Name einfach nicht ein), gehen raus und aufeinmal haut der mitm Heli ab? 

Dieser Film ist meine persöhnliche Top Enttäuschung des Jahres.

Die einzigste richtig geile Sache im Film sind die Szenen mit dem Henker, die rocken derbst


----------



## Yaglan (16. Oktober 2010)

Residend Evil fand ich nie wirklich gut als Film der 2 Teil fand ich etwas besser als den ersten weil er mich mehr an das spiel erinnert hat als der erste Teil. 
Teil 3 war mal der Großte schrott da werde ich mir den 4 Teil ganz sicher nicht antuen.

Vorallem finde ich die schauspielerin so richtig scheisse fand ich schon bei Jungfrau von Orleou oder wie das nochmal heisst.


----------



## Chakalaker (17. Oktober 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Macht irgendwie keinen Sinn was du schreibst? *g*
> 
> Der Soundtrack ist von "A perfect circle" und wenn man sich dann anschaut, wie das Lied heisst, dann ist es "The Outsider".
> Also Quasi ein und das selbe
> ...




MIt Soundtrack meine ich eig. auch das Opening /Intro das heißt glaub ich "Tokyo" oder so^^
Beim anderen war'n Dreher drin passiert schonmal


----------

